# Bringing Parents from India on PR



## lalo1024 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I have found this forum really helpful... I am the only child of my parents back in India. I want to bring them here on permanent bases.

need advise to bring them here quick and easy way please..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

If you do a search on the forum you'll find that parent visas have been discussed many times....

Family - Visas & Immigration

I'm not sure that there is an easy way.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there is a wait of atleast 4 years adn if you dont want the contributory visa then a wait of atleast 10 years.. it is best to get them on holiday visa, send them back after a few months, get them back again in a few months..


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> there is a wait of atleast 4 years adn if you dont want the contributory visa then a wait of atleast 10 years.. it is best to get them on holiday visa, send them back after a few months, get them back again in a few months..


What is the maximum period for which they will issue holiday visa for this purpose?

In USA they give tourist visa for 6 months then you need to go back for 6 months and so on. Is it similar in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

first time 6 months, next time onwards you can get it extended to about a year but first time it is suggested you send them back in 6 months..


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

*parents need to wait for 22 years for PR.*

Hi anj1976,

my parent has applied for parent visa 103 , as my bro is citizen.
parents needs to wait is for 22 Years + to get PR.
As we received mail from DIAC that ..for now quota per year is 700 / - parents. (so 350 parents )
and there is a queue of 15000 parents.
there is a queue calculator also on DIAC site only for this visa types.
they also noted that quota can be changed + / -- .

best luck guys.. if you pay 40000 $ , then they may fasten this visa.

Is any body paid , 40000$ ? and got fast visa ?

Thanks
RakeshPatel





anj1976 said:


> there is a wait of atleast 4 years adn if you dont want the contributory visa then a wait of atleast 10 years.. it is best to get them on holiday visa, send them back after a few months, get them back again in a few months..


----------

